# Off-Season grade?



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

With training camp shortly coming up, how would you grade the Suns off-season?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I give it a B.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Ill give it a B to. The accusitions i give an A but the loss brings it down to a B, but u cant expect good players added without losing something i spose.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

A B, but perhaps an incomplete.

The obvious problem in grading the offseason is that it included picking up two draft picks including the Hawks that is only top three protected in 2007. Also, the still have a $3.5 million in trade exemption that could be used before the mid season trade deadline.

A final problem with grading the offseason is that Jones and Diaw are fairly unknown quantities. Pacer fans had nothing but nice things to say about Jones and Diaw was incredible playing for France in Eurobasket. If either of these guys have extraordinary years, then the offseason jumps to an A.

However, even if they don't, the Suns did pretty well. They got bigger, stronger, and added more defensive intensity. We know more or less what we're getting with Kurt Thomas and Raja Bell. Grant is likely to be better than he was in LA and looks like a solid backup. Burke and House may not play much, but they look to a lot better than the bench guys the Suns had a year ago.

Now lets get going and see. :banana:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'd say incomplete for now. Some I liked, of course some I didn't. We also coulda got more from someone else for JJ. But the plan wasn't even to trade him.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Solid B.

They took care of the apparent defensive holes without much loss to offensive production.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I think you guys need to hold on with these high grades... Losing JJ, and Q is a pretty huge blow. We have on paper improved our bench, and defense. But we have lost some on offense, and have still yet to see how this team meshes together.

Incomplete for now.


----------

